# 2010 vw cc towing capacity



## Herr2010cc (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello, can someone tell me the towing capacity for a vw cc 2.0
The car is lowered with b&g springs, down pipe & test pipe and stage 2 unitronic ecu.
Thanks


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

I make my living with an RV dealership and we set up all kinds of vehicles. I would not tow anything with a CC. Not even a jet ski or utility trailer. The drivetrain is not designed to tow.

-Eli


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

TJEli said:


> I make my living with an RV dealership and we set up all kinds of vehicles. I would not tow anything with a CC. Not even a jet ski or utility trailer. The drivetrain is not designed to tow.
> 
> -Eli


This was my first thoughts. Besides, how would you retrofit a tow hook back there?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't see why not. Can you also explain why it's not designed to tow?

VW UK offers a towing package on the 2.0T. It's more then capable to do it just don't know what the limit is. I would not tow anything crazy though.

I'll try and find the specs.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

With the issues some have been having with the DSG, I would not want to risk it.

FYI, I checked and DrawTite does make a class 1 receiver for the CC. It will not work on the 4Motion and it requires minor facia trimming. Class 1 is rated at 200lbs tounge weight and 2000lb trailer weight.

-Eli


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Herr2010cc (Feb 28, 2011)

*2010 vw cc towing cpacity*

thank you all for your help and advice.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone had experience with towing with cc ? 
im thinking about installing hitch to tow my small utility trailer.
Per above chart if i understanding it correctly it only allows to tow 90kg witch is around 200lb's so that's basically more then weight of the trailer..

any input will be greatly appreciated .


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

wh1te09gti said:


> anyone had experience with towing with cc ?
> im thinking about installing hitch to tow my small utility trailer.
> Per above chart if i understanding it correctly it only allows to tow 90kg witch is around 200lb's so that's basically more then weight of the trailer..
> 
> any input will be greatly appreciated .


200 pounds is the tongue weight, not the trailer weight with load.

Tongue weight is the actual weight bearing down on the hitch, at the hitch point.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah that makes sense.:facepalm:


----------



## Acom07 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Pictures of my VW CC towing a jet ski*



wh1te09gti said:


> yeah that makes sense.:facepalm:


I have no problem towing my 3 seat jet ski.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Some European CC come equipped with towing accessories. Not sure if those CCs are 2.0 or something else maybe diesel. Also if you look at factory diagram there are clearly integrated circuits designed to deliver electricity to tow hook. 
I wouldn't tow with my car just saying it is possible 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## berlin913 (Jan 16, 2014)

*what I've seen*

Last fall I was in Germany, driving north of Berlin on the bahn. Passed a CC towing a horse in a horse trailer. It was a 2.0. It can be done


----------



## 486598 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have the euro hitch from Westphalia(sp?). FANTASTIC! I wish the US would go this route. Completely hidden, and the equivalent to a class II hitch. The US based hitches bolt on and are class I. Mine replaces the bumper and bolts into the frame. Much stronger! I only tow a small trailer with max weight of 1000 lbs. In my US CC manual it says towing is limited to max 2000lbs. UK manual says whats posted above. I called VW USA about this, and they claimed it is because of the way the math is done here vs Europe combined with how steep roads are here vs Europe. :banghead: I'll leave you to wrap your head around that one. Oh, and Titan makes a combo 1 7/8", 50mm, and 2" coupler, so no issues towing with multiple vehicles.


----------

